# Just starting out



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am researching the Vizsla breed and if suitable getting one later this year. Oh, hello to all !!

Te things that draw us to the breed apart from the good looks are the short low shed coats, low odour (I have heard), low tendency to bark (I have heard) loyalty and athleticness.

We have two teenage kids and my wife and I both work, however my wife is based from home and I work shifts. This means that I am only away from home during the day two days in eight and of those days some are at weekends so my wife will be at home. My wife goes out mid morning most days and is sometimes out after the kids get home at 3.30. So at worst the pup will be on its own for 4-5 hours twice per week. I could even get the mother in law to pop her head in during the day for 20 mins.

I am active and go walking often on the fells of the Lakes and Snowdonia and would like to take the dog there too. I can exercise the dog as much as required both running and walking, and the kids will help too so that side of things isn't a problem.

I also have got two cats which is a bit of a concern to me. I am also looking at Dalmations but they seem to have more health issues !!

Right, that's the background now the questions ....

Will the pup be ok for the time we have to leave her on those occasions ?
Will she cope when grown with long (10miles) walks up steep terrain with me ?
Will the cats be eaten  ?? 

Hope that's enough information to help with replies and your experiences.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Sound like the perfect V owner to me. Should fit the family like a glove.

My dog regularly spends 3-4 hours 5 days a week on its own in the yard with no probelms at all. We made the time when she was a pup, so as to build her up to that. Although I must say that when you are home it wants to be under your feet ALL the time.

Only 10 miles?

Mine loves the cat. Even a photo of it on the site. Cat was there first so the dog is fascinated by it. Had both of them on my lap the other night.

Go for it! Awesome dogs.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

As to the cats, this is our second Vizsla. The first one Lincoln, had cats and kittens sleeping in his house with him and was alway very careful not to lay down on them. Lincoln always had a little problem with our chickens tho. 
Our current V, Virgil, was over 3 months when we got him and at 1 year I still have to occasionally remind him not to make the cats run when were all on walks together. I think there might have been some cat chasing at his previous home. He does stop when I tell him "No Kitty". It is getting better all of the time. He never has hurt any cats and has his favorites that get to rub up against his legs. 
Virgil could care less about the chickens running all over the place.

If you watch carefully when they are first together there shouldn't be any problem that can't be fixed. 

New guy has to learn to fit in with the older pets.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. I ave still to discount other breeds, notably Dalmations and German short haired Pointers, but am really into the Vizsla breed. May have already made my mind up tho 

Regards,

Graham

ps. other experiences welcome, thanks.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

madaboutvizslas said:


> Only 10 miles?


 ;D Surely you jest! But, V's will go as long as you let them in my experience! V's are awesome. And, it sounds like you'll have plenty of opportunity to get a V out for exercise.

About the cat thing, we don't have cats, but I think if you already have a cat in the home, it's going to be easier to teach your V to leave them alone or otherwise harmoniously co-exist. Though, I won't deny some V's can have high prey instinct; which wouldn't be any different if you were to get a GS pointer. 

I don't know a thing about Dalmations, and I've never had a GSP. However, the GSPs I've been around seem to all be a bit more high strung. It could just be bad genes or improper socialization...and I know they have their pros and cons too.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

grahama said:


> Will the pup be ok for the time we have to leave her on those occasions ? Oh, for sure. I would highly consider crate training by the way. Keeps pup and your home safe when you are gone. And, with a young pup, they really can't go any longer than a few hours without relieving themselves. [/color] Will she cope when grown with long (10miles) walks up steep terrain with me ? That is any V's dream! But sounds like you already know not to do that with a young pup.[/color]Will the cats be eaten  ?? I already commented on this and other posters have first hand experience![/color]


Sorry! Forgot to answer these.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks Vlicked for the replies. Lots to think about.

I have been making enquieries in the UK about pups and rescue dogs so things progressing nicely 

Regards,

Graham


----------

